

Ask HN: Do you use an e-mail provider or run your own servers? - robbiet480


======
dangrossman
Inbound: Rackspace Mail [1]. $2/month/mailbox. 100% uptime SLA. 24/7/365
phone/chat/email support. Daily backup included. Spam filter works well.

Outbound: Mandrill [2]. It's the same platform MailChimp (2.5M customers) runs
on. SMTP or HTTP APIs. Free up to 12k mails a month. Zero problems, great
deliverability.

1: <http://www.rackspace.com/apps/email_hosting/rackspace_email/>

2: <http://www.mandrill.com/>

------
simonbouchard
We run our own servers using iRedMail + iRedAdmin LDAP Pro. Hosting over 35
domains with a total of ~300K emails traffic per month on one server and it
run perfectly. Spam filter work well when it has been tuned.

<http://www.iredmail.org/>

------
ankitml
Combination. Use gmail for almost all purposes. Mailchimp for managing
subscription list. Own servers for other marketing emails, which although can
be classified as semi spam.

------
raintrees
Run our own. We are also a backup for some of our clients, if their servers go
down.

We support Exchange, so we keep versions running here to stay familiar with
the product.

